# [gdm/gnome] ne se lance plus

## Chr0nos

Bonjours, je rencontre actuelement un pépin avec gnome:

quand je veut me loguer sous ma session (ou celle d'autres users apres avoir tenté de delete le ~/.config) j'ai les messages suivants dans mes logs:

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 30 15:30:33 StarK gdm[2136]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user sweety by (uid=0)
> 
> Dec 30 15:30:33 StarK gnome-session[2238]: GLib-GIO-ERROR: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface' does not contain a key named 'toolkit-accessibility'
> 
> Dec 30 15:30:33 StarK aborting...
> ...

 

a force de chercher j'ai opté pour un gros "emerge -e gnome --quiet" et le resultat reste le même, quelqu'un aurait il une idée svp ?

----------

## mazkagaz

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si ce que je te propose peut marcher, mais au cas où :

1/ crée un nouvel utilisateur

2/ logue toi avec ce nouvel utilisateur

3/ si ça marche, copie son ~/.config vers tes utilisateurs qui ne peuvent plus se loguer et n'ont plus de .config (!!!).

Sinon, pourquoi avoir voulu effacer ~/.config ?!?   :Shocked: 

----------

## d2_racing

Parce que cela remet à zéro les configs de Gnome et quelques fois, ça résout le problème  :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

Du coup, si virer le .config fait exploser gnome, je virerais aussi les .gnome* et .gconf*, histoire que la conf de gnome soit vraiment à plat et pas bancale avec des bouts qui manquent !

----------

## Chr0nos

bon, apres moultes tests rien n'y fait je ne trouve pas la cause du probleme et meme un emerge -e world n'a rien changé :s

du coup je suis obligé d'utiliser ma session de secourt gnome (le --failsafe) mais resultat: plus de menu "application" dans gnome panel et polkit qui part en live^ (je dois demarer le service a la mano O_o)

je tente une recompil de la kernaille en tant que solution de la derniere chance (et pour le plaisir)

je vous tiens au courant. (si ca boot encore   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## Chr0nos

c'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution, j'ai mis a jours gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas en 3.0.1 (car je reste en gnome 2.32)

----------

